# <<<<<< Friday Pics>>>>>>>



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

My youngest son on Graduation the one in the middle His PIMP posse


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Went to the Toyota Texas Bass Clasic on Lake Conroe last weekend to see Dirks Bently. It was a big mistake going there. Now i"m wanting to get back into Bass fishing! :headknock


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Always be prepared for the zombie apocalypse by staying in shape.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Moving to Hill Country...Gonna miss the catfishing on Lake Conroe.
Our Pontoon boat is up for sale in the 2cool classifieds....with a map to our big cat honey holes :smile:


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Getting ready for the farmers market tomorrow, couple of new pieces.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Riding up front on the deer lease rd.
Got my bird back finally.















Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I received this from my daughter. Almost brought a tear to the eyes.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm having our welder build us a BBQ pit for our new facility. Our company name is "Altom Transport" and since this thing kind of looks like a bomb already I'm going to have him put some fins on the bottom of it to make it look even more like a bomb.

When it's complete we are going to paint it our company colors (black and yellow) and call it the *"ALTOM BOMB"*... sort of a word play on "Atom Bomb" 

The last picture shows what an "atom bomb" looks like.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Swine Show Ft. Bend County. Tater and J-Lo


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A couple from Costa Rica


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Daughter made me a pancake suprise
My dog got a treat


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Baby Hope.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my brother made some christmas lights. since he misses so much, his talents are limitless!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

First 2 are of a Rufous Hummingbird we had visiting the habitat for a few weeks this year. I finally got some pics at a time he was too wet from the rain to fly around. The Rufous aren't rare but not real common either down in these parts during fall migration. He's gone now and we have about 3 still hanging around. I suspect they'll be gone after the front comes through this weekend.

Last weekend's smoked brisket with a pot of fresh purple hull peas

TPWD started a new Texas GeoCache Challenge October 1. Here's one of the 2 at Stephen F. Austin State Park. Life's Better Outside!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Future Show Heifer: Born 9/30*

Miss Cumberland Princess


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Elk hunting in Wyoming last week. I got my first ever elk, and with a bow. The scenery was awesome.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - guilty!
2 - going to be doing this at the ranch this weekend. already got my boys betting on winner
3 - fun with the cat trap
4 - i wish they would have rebuilt p-deaux's.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I've never posted before on Friday Pics and haven't been offshore since July so here's some pics of our last trip.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

A view from 'portside' where we go afterhours to 'unwind'  :cheers:

Then some randoms....happy friday to everyone!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

First lil guy was watching a scary movie, second well that's Chom-purrs doing what he does best, and the third is well that must be your pet cuzz we have no use for a seal/ puppy/ snowman/ looking thing.. lol


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

nice pics thanks for sharing...


----------



## love them reds (Dec 9, 2010)

*Alvin Yellowjacket Football*

My sons QB sacks.... Joe Torres #24 One proud momma


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Part of the mare band in the rain last week. Unbelievable how this country has changed in the last two weeks.

My wife rescued this kitten from the middle of Hwy 97 in town. It has now gained control of the world.

Some Friday Nite Bastages tore off our custom metal address numbers.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well it was my Birthday on Monday, So I lit it up a little bit.

Daughter's Request Pulled Pork Tenderloin w/ 2 Homemade Bourbon Sauce ncrunchy Slaw

Fresh Eggs n Sauce

Filet Mignon topped with a Rum REd Chilli SAuce and Baked Honey Rum Black Bean Casserole

Rack Of Lamb

Anotehr Daughter fav Kung Pao from scratch

Burp..........


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

D*** noisy parakeets


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I don't think they're noisy anymore, they look dead.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

just so we're clear..that's Argentina


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

WTH??? hahahahaha, slow day at the dove lease?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

When we were in Argentina, they told us to shoot every parrot we came across. They hate them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> When we were in Argentina, they told us to shoot every parrot we came across. They hate them.


What do they taste like?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

did ya eat them?

No seriously? Not very big, but may be good eats.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> What do they taste like?


Tastes a lot like red cockaded woodpecker.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

JJ Jugernaut


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

..........prolly like green, blue-wing dove! Jus sayin..........:rotfl:



Blk Jck 224 said:


> What do they taste like?


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Tastes like chicken of course. Everything weird they say tastes like chicken.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm loving this baby even more with the new bipod. Puts all rounds in the same hole...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Can't get enough of my new 'namesake'... James IV....

Catchin' up on a little 'lite' reading.. Gotta get smart like my lawyer Dad..

Finally on solid food.. First round with blueberries....mmmmm,,goood... The little booger is 8 months old..and has outgrown 2 year old clothes... Think he's gonna be a big 'un....:rotfl:


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Took my dog offshore the first time a couple of weeks ago. This her and my bro.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

awww, the infamous vet bracelet.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

The Start of a great evening!










Me and Ashley










A few beers in haha


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

. . . just random . . . wg


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Choke Canyon area.*

A few shot from today traveling around Choke Canyon. Lots of young turkeys this year it seems.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

slow week, we recently got 600 plus wedding photos from July in CO

Cookie the bear guard keeps watch over the flower girls who traveled from N. Carolina and Bristol UK

Boys... Texas meets with N. Carolina to conspire against Colorado


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

From the Wednesday night debate!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Random boring photos while waiting on the UT game


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

This thing attached itself to my Trailer Friday!....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

The wife and I are visiting my Mom down in Victoria (which is only 45 minutes from my stomping grounds- POC) and per her, it's family time today so no salt or going to my buddy's to drink mass quantities of beer and BBQ for his son's wife baby shower. Had to make my own fun at "mama's" with my nephews and a little kinda sorta ninja turtle action.:texasflag


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> The wife and I are visiting my Mom down in Victoria (which is only 45 minutes from my stomping grounds- POC) and per her, it's family time today so no salt or going to my buddy's to drink mass quantities of beer and BBQ for his son's wife baby shower. Had to make my own fun at "mama's" with my nephews and a little kinda sorta ninja turtle action.:texasflag
> 
> View attachment 535915


Hooyah sober Saturdays!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounding_7th said:


> Hooyah sober Saturdays!


Lol. Still early bud. Still early.:texasflag


----------

